# Big Norway Maple



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Recently had a huge Norway Maple removed from the front lawn. I saved 3 forks from it. One went to Charles for the SSSS; one went to Marcus (he hasn't received it yet); and this beast is mine.


















It's finished with linseed oil and beeswax.


















Big frames really absorb the shock and ease the wear and tear on the wrist. This is a good one. Hope you like it.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

beautiful job DH!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Thick and curvy!! Just like I like my ladies...

Oh, nice slingshot. Sorry about that!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

flippinout said:


> Thick and curvy!! Just like I like my ladies...
> 
> Oh, nice slingshot. Sorry about that!


Couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Another great looking fork DH looks like a fine shooter, and a big one too...BBM (Big Beautiful Maple)


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

That Maple sure is a nice looking wood. You did a great job on it!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks, guys. Your comments are appreciated.


----------



## Nigel (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice!
I really like maple!! hard as a rock & finishes up smooth as a baby's bum! LOL!!


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

That is a beautiful fork! I love the lineseed oil and beeswax finish, it really brings out that wood.

RR


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Thats a crackerjack shooter DH, I love it!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah, great one. Big ones really absorb the shock...I agree.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice one DH!


----------

